# Gmail problems here?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been having problems sending my mail from OE with my gmail account from both work and home on two separate addresses. Others on the gmail forum have been having problems too, but it doesn't seem to be happening to everyone.

Just curious if anyone here is having problems?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nope working here for me. 

-John N.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

No problems here either, I hope. I am waiting on an employment opertunity. What kind of problem? Sending? Receiving?


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

So i dont fill so stupid what is gmail. Is that the same thing as snail mail?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

gmail = google mail. Same thing as yahoo mail or hotmail, or aol e-mail.

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It appears to be fixed now.
Here was one of the threads about it.
gmail problems

Don't feel bad Charley, even though a ton of people use Gmail, it's still in the beta mode, and by invitation only (which isn't hard to come by).

There aren't many kinks, but of course there are a few things that always have to be perfected.
Other than that, it's the best mail server out there, IMO.


----------

